# New Kon-tiki 2007 range



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The new Swift range is available to see here. confession time now - no - I have not ordered one but I did have a slight concern that having ordered a 2006 model, so near to the new production run, I might be left holding a gooseberry.

Anyway, look at the price of the 665S (same spec give or take), and then given what I paid for Avalon, she is certainly a bargain.

I do however like the look of the Tag axle RV sized beast!

Rapide561

PS - Oscar - where is your cheque book darling?

http://www.swiftleisure.com/uploads/pdfs/kon-tiki.pdf


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> I do however like the look of the Tag axle RV sized beast!


Ye Gods! That's a behemoth if ever I saw one! Mind you, I do like the look of the island bed. There's a few of those around outside American RVs now.

I wonder if there's one at the NEC? Maybe I'll have a shufty, although I have no idea how I'd get it in my back garden :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

I spoke to swift today & they told me they will have a 669 tag axle on display at the NEC in February!


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Never seen an "Avalon" model. Is it another manufacturer?

Not quite sure of the photo on the front page of the Kon-tiki brochure. Where does the overcab window fit in?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Would love the Kon tiki with the walk round bed, but two things prevent me from buying one, a) the price and b) I could not park it in the street never mind the drive!!


----------

